# lost another 3lb



## thumper_ke (Feb 7, 2013)

Weighed myself this morning as I had to go and visit the Diabetic nurse for the first appointment since being diagnosed.  Lost another 3lb and was quite surprised.  She gave me some diet sheets to look at, but I must be doing something right already.  Only another 6 stone to go!


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 7, 2013)

Well done you - I bet you're chuffed to bits.  Don't forget to post it in the Total Group Loss thread.


----------



## thumper_ke (Feb 7, 2013)

Erm .... How?   Completely newbie


----------



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2013)

thumper_ke said:


> Erm .... How?   Completely newbie



Well done!  Add it to the thread here:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=33331


----------

